# Martial Arts "not so dangerous" for knees



## fedebotti (Nov 29, 2013)

Hello everyone, I'd like to know what you think 
about my situation.
Because of a meniscus tear (actually both the menisci on 
my right knee were torn) I had a knee surgery one month ago: the usual 
treatment, meniscectomy, just to trim the torn portions of both menisci. I do 
not know what caused this problem, I do not recall any specific injury, even 
while practicing Aikido (since 2010).
Anyway, my question is: do you think 
there is any chance for me to come back on the tatami or will I have to quit 
with Aikido? I am scared mostly by the suwari waza techniques (those sitting on 
my knees), because I am afraid to damage the knee one again... Consider that I 
used to practice it wearing pad knees.
Moreover, is there any martial art in 
which knees are not so under pressure as in Aikido? I was thinking of Wado Ryu 
Karate for example, but it is just an idea...
Thanks in advance for your 
help!

Federico
Italy


----------



## K-man (Nov 29, 2013)

One of my students had that surgery at the beginning of July. That is 5 months ago and he hasn't got full movement back, especially anything that involves kneeling. However week by week he is getting more and more movement. What he didn't do was engage a physiotherapist. I think if he had done that in the early stages he would have been further advanced. I don't see any reason why you won't be able to resume your aikido but take your time.

Good luck with your recovery.
:asian:


----------



## fedebotti (Nov 29, 2013)

K-man said:


> I don't see any reason why you won't be able to resume your aikido but take your time.
> 
> Good luck with your recovery.
> :asian:



Great to hear that! Actually I started physiotherapy the very first day after the operation (that is Oct 23rd) and now I can easily bend my knee (but I still cannot stay in seiza or obviously do anything in suwari waza)... I hope that's just a matter of time and patience as you said! Moreover Yesterday I talked with my doctor who suggested 6 months more of stop... A LIFETIME!


----------



## ballen0351 (Nov 29, 2013)

I'd just let my teachers and class mates know about it. And do what you can and sit out on parts you can't.  My Judo training partner just had shoulder surgery so he can still do the throws but we don't let him take any throws until he's healed fully.  So its easy to modify training until your back to normal or as close as you can get.


----------

